# Une idée de bon jeu pour les vacances ?



## whocancatchme (1 Août 2010)

Personne aurait un bon jeu genre edge of empire ? Si vous avez d'autres idées je prends je cherche un petit jeu pour les vacances qui durerait pas mal de temps et ou on progresse ( pas doodle jump quoi....)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Final fantasy j'ai jamais vraiment accroche mais c'est peut être l'occasion ? Le 1 ou le 2 ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (2 Août 2010)

Je me pose exactement la même question que toi pour au final, me tourner vers FF. Je pense le DL dans la journée, je te dirai...


----------



## Pédrolinno (3 Août 2010)

Bon, je me suis finalement tourné vers Prince Of Persia "l'Ame du Guerrier".
J'ai lancé le jeu avec le casque sur les oreilles, le son et top et les cinématique formidables !
Je ne suis pas un as dans ce genre de jeu mais il m'a vite gavé pour tout t'avouer. Jouabilité ou  taille de l'écran, je ne sais pas mais je doute le relancer à l'avenir...


----------

